# Целый «букет» проблем, нужна консультация!



## Лидия В (11 Сен 2020)

Добрый день! 

Дано: мужчина 37 лет, среднего телосложения, боли в пояснице беспокоят давно, сильных приступов не было до этого месяца и лечения как такового не было. Сильно прихватило после физической нагрузки, прокололи артрозан - полегчало, сделали МРТ и ужаснулись! Направление к нейрохирургу получим на следующей неделе, но когда к врачу попадём пока не понятно.. ( человек военнослужащий, все через свою поликлинику, а там не торопятся)

Прошу специалистов посмотреть насколько все серьезно и на что в первую очередь обратить внимание!
@Доктор Ступин @vbl15 @dr.dreval посмотрите пожалуйста!


----------



## vbl15 (14 Сен 2020)

Скорее всего истмический спондилолистез 5 поясничного позвонка. Для подтверждения необходимо выполнить КТ поясничного отдела позвоночника и рентгенографию с функциональными пробами. Лечение вначале всегда консервативное. Хирургия показана при низкой эффективности.


----------



## Лидия В (14 Сен 2020)

Валерий Борисович, спасибо за отклик! Если позволите я уточню. Правильно ли я понимаю что  на этих снимках это спондилолистез 1 степени? Что делать с гемангиомами, прочитала что такой размер «цементируют»  иначе может быть перелом?  Пугает их размер и количество.. Спасибо!


----------



## vbl15 (15 Сен 2020)

Гемангиомы не трогать, они мелкие. Листез 1 степени.


----------



## Лидия В (15 Сен 2020)

@vbl15, спасибо большое, доктор


----------

